# Anyone fish at point look out lately?



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

I was there 2 weeks ago and didnt catch anything but a croaker, i was using frozen spots and fish bites.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

search button is your friend


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

croaker, blue, spot, tiny flounder


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Childs said:


> croaker, blue, spot, tiny flounder


Not bad thankx for the info, are the blues good size?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

i only saw some up to about 14 or 15 inches but some were pretty thick/deeo bodied compared to others caught of similar lengths


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

I was there this Saturday right at about high tide(3:00pm) according to MD DNR. We were caching spot and blues 2 at a time. The spot ranged from about 3-7 inches and blues ranged from 8-16. Caught about 30+ blues b/t the two of us, so we threw back a lot of the smaller ones. Fished from 3pm-10pm. Overall a great outing. Constant breeze was blowing, no flies, fresh air...the only thing we needed was a little eye candy but whos complaining. Looking to possibly head out there again this weekend.

Tight Lines!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

ILV2F5H said:


> I was there this Saturday right at about high tide(3:00pm) according to MD DNR. We were caching spot and blues 2 at a time. The spot ranged from about 3-7 inches and blues ranged from 8-16. Caught about 30+ blues b/t the two of us, so we threw back a lot of the smaller ones. Fished from 3pm-10pm. Overall a great outing. Constant breeze was blowing, no flies, fresh air...the only thing we needed was a little eye candy but whos complaining. Looking to possibly head out there again this weekend.
> 
> Tight Lines!




Nice catch dude, yea im thinking about heading there sometimes this week. Where were you fishing at POint Look Out and what bait were you using?


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

We were there Thursday night 7/17. Fished from 11:30pm-7am. Total catch was 15 blues - smallest was at 12in, largest at 22in. 1 18in flounder. One 16-in fish (looked like a trout, but I could be wrong!). All in all it was a great trip. :fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MDgirl said:


> We were there Thursday night 7/17. Fished from 11:30pm-7am. Total catch was 15 blues - smallest was at 12in, largest at 22in. 1 18in flounder. One 16-in fish (looked like a trout, but I could be wrong!). All in all it was a great trip. :fishing:


mdgirl were you on the pier, causeway, or PT


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

whats the causeway????


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Childs said:


> whats the causeway????


the fishing area by the rocks.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> mdgirl were you on the pier, causeway, or PT


We were on the rocks, Potomac side. We wanted to try the pier but a lot of folks were already there.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MDgirl said:


> We were on the rocks, Potomac side. We wanted to try the pier but a lot of folks were already there.


potomac side?? is that on your rt or left.
the causeway is on your left before u get to the pier!!!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats great going to Point look out tonight ill keep you guys posted on my catch.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

gpwf20c said:


> Nice catch dude, yea im thinking about heading there sometimes this week. Where were you fishing at POint Look Out and what bait were you using?


I was fishing on the causeway to the left of the lighthouse. We first used bloodworms to catch spot then used the spot for the blues.

I will most likely be heading there again Saturday. Im not sure what time though.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

We were on the rocks, Potomac side.........Sounds like cornfield habor !!!!!!!....


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Are there tautog at PLO????


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Childs said:


> Are there tautog at PLO????


no they are more offshore !!!


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

i was there sunday fished from 7am to 10am few spot, two blues one 13in the other 18in, and small flounder


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok so i was there yesterday july 21 from 9pm-3am caught a boat load of small croakers and spots, 1 blue fish, and one under size striper. Our propane light broke so we had to fish on the peir.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> Ok so i was there yesterday july 21 from 9pm-3am caught a boat load of small croakers and spots, 1 blue fish, and one under size striper. Our propane light broke so we had to fish on the peir.


was it crowded?


----------



## OldArmy (Jun 18, 2008)

Was there on Sunday as well.... if yall were out there, I was the one who tried to take the canoe out past the pier. The girlfriend got a little freeked out when it started to whitecap so we had to come back and settle for the pier. Same report as most folks. One Blue 12-13". Up and down the pier folks were catching croaker, blues, and small flounder throughout the afternoon. One guy on the end hooked up on a ray and walked the pier to land it on the beach.

Thinking about heading back out again this Sunday morning.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

point lookout is a good fishing spot but somedays there just isnt anything

I went there like a week ago
caught like 50 spot fish
and 2 croaker notin else


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> was it crowded?


It wasnt to bad, thats why i went on a monday night.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone down for a PLO trip sometimes this week?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> Anyone down for a PLO trip sometimes this week?


thinking about heading down tomorrow....not sure yet.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> thinking about heading down tomorrow....not sure yet.


im going this saturday


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh um any of you guys know about the water depth of this place?

cause one dude told me the water depth in PLO is shallow, so there is like no fish...and i was told lures wont work there that well, he said only bottom rigs cause they're there the whole time when fish come by.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

It is fairly shallow, 3 to 4 feet mostly. But you can reach 6-10 foot depths from the pier. 

I have caught a lot of stripers in May from the pier using lures. When the bluefish are hitting bait on the surface you can catch them with lures as well. I have caught a decent amount of small flounder with bait rigs, so I imagine you could get some of them with lures rigged with Gulp. 

Just look at recent reports and reports from previous years. Just because the water isn't 20 feet deep doesn't mean the fish aren't there. Looks like the croaker, spot, and now blues are all over the point now.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

jeffree said:


> oh um any of you guys know about the water depth of this place?
> 
> cause one dude told me the water depth in PLO is shallow, so there is like no fish...and i was told lures wont work there that well, he said only bottom rigs cause they're there the whole time when fish come by.


There is this belief that you cannot catch fish in shallow water ... BULL COCKEY ... You catch fish where there is food for the fish. Now I would not waste my time in the bright sun of the day in 2' of water unless I saw bait being busted up. Shallow water fishing in the summer usually means night fishing. However in the spring the shallows warm fast and you can catch a whole bathtub full in 5' or less of water.

Lures ??? I am no expert as i am just starting to use them myself but they will work. However if there is an abundance of baitfish then chances are you will need to tip your lures with the bait. At PLO you are going to mainly catch Spot and Croaker with some blues mixed in and then Rockfish if you are lucky. You can get some flounder if you walk the pier or hit the lights.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I just caught atleast 15 - 20 blues on lures Wednsday


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol kk thats enough assurance i need


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Childs said:


> I just caught atleast 15 - 20 blues on lures Wednsday


off the pier or causeway? I'm heading down tomorrow after work.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

cause ways dont have much unless you can throw it a mile, or u have a secret.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

pier not far from the rocks


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Out of my catch from last Saturday. I caught 3 blues using a kastmaster from the causeway. I 'd say if you see the birds and blues schooling and bait fish jumping out of the water, you will catch more fish using lures than live bait. Im planning to head there Sat as well in the late afternoon.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

ILV2F5H said:


> Out of my catch from last Saturday. I caught 3 blues using a kastmaster from the causeway. I 'd say if you see the birds and blues schooling and bait fish jumping out of the water, you will catch more fish using lures than live bait. Im planning to head there Sat as well in the late afternoon.


hey im gonna be there tmr with my dad at the pier. Were going to be fishing from like 8-4 am

im been asking a lot of questions on gotcha plugs and im still having trouble, and for some reason i dont want to use a mono leader, and i always use a wire leader. Since u seem like a person who can use lures maybe u can teach me a lil bit. And show my dad up, cause he thinks anything that is fake doesnt work lol...only live bait...and bottom rigs...work...thats it in his book...


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

*PLO bait used*

I am heading down to PLO this weekend. I like the causeway. What bait should I bring? I thought Bloodworms, Fish bites, and some squid. Am I in the ballpark? Catch some spot, and cut up for blues..Since ricks is closed where is a good place to get bloodworms on the way down. I will use route 5.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 6, 2008)

Ricks is closed? for good??


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

AlinerMd said:


> I am heading down to PLO this weekend. I like the causeway. What bait should I bring? I thought Bloodworms, Fish bites, and some squid. Am I in the ballpark? Catch some spot, and cut up for blues..Since ricks is closed where is a good place to get bloodworms on the way down. I will use route 5.


there is a bait shop called "the tackle box" or something like that. its by lexington park i believe...30min approx from PLO. It's in a shopping center with whole bunch of big stores and restaurants. You'll see it on your right side, its in between a foot locker and ihop. Thats where I get my stuff when i'm heading down to PLO. Has a nice gun collection also.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Caught a red drum on the rocks Tuesday night didnt know they were there


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

watch for a sign on your left just back from the flashing light i think ,buzzes marina mike and crissy have good prices on nice bloods .if i remember right they are 2 for 14 bucks on the weekends .he also has fish for chunk bait and odds and ends tackle .stop in they live right there and are super nice folks.ive got my bait there for awhile and look forward to stopping there and shooting the breeze.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Grilled Sardine said:


> there is a bait shop called "the tackle box" or something like that. its by lexington park i believe...30min approx from PLO. It's in a shopping center with whole bunch of big stores and restaurants. You'll see it on your right side, its in between a foot locker and ihop. Thats where I get my stuff when i'm heading down to PLO. Has a nice gun collection also.


They moved from their old location? It has been several years for me but they used to be on the right side in LP but they were pretty much in a standalone building. Man things build up down there fast!

Bait: I would use bloods and/or bwfb but set out a small pole or two with real small hooks and get some fresh spot. Fresh spot will be your ticket to catching everything out there ... including bigger spot. If you can get cheap peelers ( $1 a piece ) that will be even better but try and use fresh caught spot.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

No, they're at the same location in LP. But these guys are like Stanglers... expensive and not so friendly. The small bait shop/seafood store on the left before the intersection where 5 and 235 meet in Scotland had cheap bait - especially peelers... small selection of other stuff like tackle but great folks (forgot the name).

As for lures not working there... HA! Last time I went (last, last Tuesday) I was trying to catch a keeper flounder at the pier and I caught 10 flounder all on a tandem rig with Gulp I also caught some using strip bait from a blue I caught. No keepers though  Still my mission continues.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

^ its an older stand alone shop so i'm guessing they are still in the same location. but all those buildings and shops around it are pretty new.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Cyg... want to take a boat across the bay and pick me up at PLO so we can finally fish together?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Lineside_Addict said:


> No, they're at the same location in LP. But these guys are like Stanglers... expensive and not so friendly. The small bait shop/seafood store on the left before the intersection where 5 and 235 meet in Scotland had cheap bait - especially peelers... small selection of other stuff like tackle but great folks (forgot the name).
> 
> As for lures not working there... HA! Last time I went (last, last Tuesday) I was trying to catch a keeper flounder at the pier and I caught 10 flounder all on a tandem rig with Gulp I also caught some using strip bait from a blue I caught. No keepers though  Still my mission continues.


most tackle shops are expensive anyways. i'd rather go there than stranglers. they have a good selection of bait and tackle. but i do agree that there bait is kinda expensive (thats why i go to the asian marts)


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> ^ its an older stand alone shop so i'm guessing they are still in the same location. but all those buildings and shops around it are pretty new.


Yup... I hadn't been there in a couple of years until last year and I almost couldn't find the place!


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> there is a bait shop called "the tackle box" or something like that. its by lexington park i believe...30min approx from PLO. It's in a shopping center with whole bunch of big stores and restaurants. You'll see it on your right side, its in between a foot locker and ihop. Thats where I get my stuff when i'm heading down to PLO. Has a nice gun collection also.


yea same i guess that one ran rick's out of business.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Rick passed away last year...*

For all of you who are not aware, Rick died last year of a heart attack, in the shop. He was one of the best out there, and nicest. He is surely missed by me and about 3 dozen of my friends who frequented his bait shop.

Steve


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Lineside_Addict said:


> No, they're at the same location in LP. But these guys are like Stanglers... expensive and not so friendly. The small bait shop/seafood store on the left before the intersection where 5 and 235 meet in Scotland had cheap bait - especially peelers... small selection of other stuff like tackle but great folks (forgot the name).
> 
> As for lures not working there... HA! Last time I went (last, last Tuesday) I was trying to catch a keeper flounder at the pier and I caught 10 flounder all on a tandem rig with Gulp I also caught some using strip bait from a blue I caught. No keepers though  Still my mission continues.


the new place was called Kallamans...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

jeffree said:


> im been asking a lot of questions on gotcha plugs and im still having trouble, and for some reason i dont want to use a mono leader, and i always use a wire leader. Since u seem like a person who can use lures maybe u can teach me a lil bit.


Jeffree,

Forget the wire leaders. Get yourself 4' of 50 lb test leader material. On one end tie a swivel (Rated at 50 lbs) and on the other tie a snap (not a snap swivel) that's rated at 50 lbs. Connect your line to the swivel and put your lure on the snap. My favorite lure for blues are the 2 1/2 oz Krocdyle lures in silver or silver prism finish. When casting to a school, always let the lure sink as the smaller fish are on top and the larger ones lie deeper (stripers that is - blues are everywhere). 

If you tie a dropper loop 1' below the top swivel, you can attach a white bucktail teaser (on a 6" length of 50 lb test mono) with a loop-to-loop connection. Sometimes the teaser catches all the fish...

Sandcrab


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> Jeffree,
> 
> Forget the wire leaders. Get yourself 4' of 50 lb test leader material. On one end tie a swivel (Rated at 50 lbs) and on the other tie a snap (not a snap swivel) that's rated at 50 lbs. Connect your line to the swivel and put your lure on the snap. My favorite lure for blues are the 2 1/2 oz Krocdyle lures in silver or silver prism finish. When casting to a school, always let the lure sink as the smaller fish are on top and the larger ones lie deeper (stripers that is - blues are everywhere).
> 
> ...


but isnt that the same thing as a wire leader? with a swivel and snap. And the snap has alot of room so the gotcha should still move around alot?
...or do wires ruin the whole thing?

Its just that everybody says use mono leaders but blues will still bite em off. Even a little baby blue could bite a 50lb mono leader off. Whats the diff between a mono leader and a mono fishing line? same LB test? the glow in the dark ones made in USA cost like 3. 50 ish its alot and i dont want like 5 cut offs...

Just ive never trusted regular lines or leaders unless they were wire for blues. On bottom rigs ive tried regular leaders but they always cut off. No matter how fast i reel in and up the pier. they bite it off.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey if anyone wants to catch up...My white Acura's license plate matches my username....GL All.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Lineside_Addict said:


> Hey Cyg... want to take a boat across the bay and pick me up at PLO so we can finally fish together?




If gas was still $1.00 a gallon that would be doable but with prices these days I have switched to paddle power (well I will ... I should have my canoe in a couple of weeks)

I have a feeling I'll 'hook' up with you this Fall somewhere ... probably with the rest of the gang.


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

steve grossman said:


> For all of you who are not aware, Rick died last year of a heart attack, in the shop. He was one of the best out there, and nicest. He is surely missed by me and about 3 dozen of my friends who frequented his bait shop.
> 
> I did not know that. It has been two years since I was down there fishing. I always looked forward to stopping there when I camped and fished at point look out. He will be missed. He was part of the local fabric that makes look out point one of my favorite places to camp and fish.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick sold bloods for $7.99 a dozen, and they were quite nice worms, when the rest of the world was $10.00+++. Miss him alot.


----------

